

The Bozo Bit: Clowns are Ruining Your Life, and Business & What You Can Do - jonwagner
http://blog.jonwagner.com/2012/06/28/the-bozo-bit-h…bout-it-part-1/

======
jonwagner
Sorry - posted wrong link. Corrected:

[http://blog.jonwagner.com/2012/06/28/the-bozo-bit-how-
clowns...](http://blog.jonwagner.com/2012/06/28/the-bozo-bit-how-clowns-are-
ruining-your-life-your-job-and-your-business-and-what-you-can-do-about-it-
part-1/)

